# When did he stop building steel frames?



## steel515 (Sep 6, 2004)

I am not sure when, but he must have stopped building lugged frames at some point. Does anyone know when?


----------



## zmudshark (Jan 28, 2007)

By 'he' do you mean Ugo?

There are lugged steel frames available in the current lineup.


----------

